# Was I lied to about my puppy's breed?



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

*EDIT: The photos used for the pups and parents were definitely fake, I found them online.*

I found this puppy on craigslist, yes I know craigslist is craigslist and nothing is guaranteed.
My other dog was a craigslist puppy as well and she's a great little dog (although I consider myself extremely lucky with that one)

Anyway, they said she was a chihuahua (I don't really care, I've had mutts all my life) but the main things I wanted to know were the parents size and the puppy's birthday.

Well I was told that the parents were both under 7 lbs. 
and the puppy was 8 weeks when I got her.

However this puppy doesn't really look like a chihuahua, it has a normal shaped face, and small almond eyes and long ears. 
I don't really mind, I actually prefer the long face, smaller eyes look, I'm not really a fan of exaggerated features.
The only thing I am upset about is her potential weight, I'm going to get her weighed later today, she should be around 3 lbs right now if she's going to be no larger than my 8.6 lb chiweenie. 

she's almost 10 weeks now

video link to Ginger because I can't get a photo of her:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blxmdnqNojc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Those can't be the parents. It's hard to tell how small/big she is but maybe when you get her weighed you'll have a better idea


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

loupey said:


> Those can't be the parents. It's hard to tell how small/big she is but maybe when you get her weighed you'll have a better idea


I didn't think so either, and I just found the mom's pic online in a shelter at another state! So they are fake.


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

I tried confronting the woman since I still had her number, but she is obvioulsy just a liar dancing around the issue. 
It's sad because I don't even care if the puppy is a mutt, all my dogs are mutts.
I just wanted to know the truth.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry you were lied to!! You're right that Craigslist isn't a good source for searching for a reputable breeder. But she is such a beautiful girl and looks healthy!! Something I have learned is to always ask to come and meet the parents. This way not only do you actually get to see them in person but you can see the type of environment they are living in (puppy mill vs part of the family). 
I'm excited to watch your pretty girl grow!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, looks like you lucked into a sweet doggie. Love the way she watches you. And she lucked into a loving, forever home. Happy ending! Have you weighed her yet so you can estimate her adult size?


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm so sorry you were lied to!! You're right that Craigslist isn't a good source for searching for a reputable breeder. But she is such a beautiful girl and looks healthy!! Something I have learned is to always ask to come and meet the parents. This way not only do you actually get to see them in person but you can see the type of environment they are living in (puppy mill vs part of the family).
> I'm excited to watch your pretty girl grow!


thanks for the nice words, they really lifted my mood  I try really hard with my doggies. She's a rebellious independent one! but we've started working on sit, come here, and her name. I hope she grows into a wonderful doggie like my older.


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

zellko said:


> Well, looks like you lucked into a sweet doggie. Love the way she watches you. And she lucked into a loving, forever home. Happy ending! Have you weighed her yet so you can estimate her adult size?


Not yet, we have an appointment for an exam in a few hours so I'll get it then.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you really want to know you can get a DNA test done quite cheaply. If she is mixed it will be hard to predict her eventual size as mixed breeds can really vary.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree with the others- she really does look sweet (and that's coming from someone that usually prefers chis that are very close to the breed standard/over done) . From the video it looks like she has a wonderful personality too!


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> If you really want to know you can get a DNA test done quite cheaply. If she is mixed it will be hard to predict her eventual size as mixed breeds can really vary.


I was thinking about it. It would be nice to know. But I read that they are not reliable. Some people with purebred or mix that was already known had the DNA test done only for it to list other breeds possibly not even the correct breed of the dog at all.  They said it was a waste of money. So I don't know what to think. 
I DO want to know if she has other breeds, but I don't know if the DNA test are reliable. I'll talk to the vet about it today when I go for the exam.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the tests you get via the vet are more reliable, at least in the UK.


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

She is no way a chihuahua!


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

joshall said:


> She is no way a chihuahua!


do you have any thoughts on what breed/mix she might be?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

She is really, really cute! I think she might be a chi mix- it is hard to tell with puppies. The ears that are trying to stand up, curled tail, big eyes- all of that points to chi to me. How much did she weigh? I am thinking maybe chi crossed with something- but I bet as she gets older you will be able to tell better.


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> She is really, really cute! I think she might be a chi mix- it is hard to tell with puppies. The ears that are trying to stand up, curled tail, big eyes- all of that points to chi to me. How much did she weigh? I am thinking maybe chi crossed with something- but I bet as she gets older you will be able to tell better.


She weighed in at 3.46 lbs
at 9 weeks and 5 days
it's not too far from my chiweenie who was 2.6 at 8 weeks. But still obviously higher. 
Hoping she caps at 10 lbs at the most. 

She is reminding me more and more of a chiweenie, I will wait and see how she grows, if it's still a mystery to me when she's grown I may try out a DNA test.


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

zellko said:


> Well, looks like you lucked into a sweet doggie. Love the way she watches you. And she lucked into a loving, forever home. Happy ending! Have you weighed her yet so you can estimate her adult size?


3.46 lbs at 9 weeks and 5 days
how does that sound? :tongue:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

It is hard to tell with mixes what size they will be exactly. For littler dogs you usually can double their weight at 12 weeks. I would guess if she is 3.5 right now at almost 10 weeks then I would say she will probably be about 10 lbs, maybe less. My Kerri was 3.75 lbs at 11.5 weeks and weighs just about 6 lbs right now. You will just have to wait and see though.
I do think she is at least part chi, particularly at that size.


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> It is hard to tell with mixes what size they will be exactly. For littler dogs you usually can double their weight at 12 weeks. I would guess if she is 3.5 right now at almost 10 weeks then I would say she will probably be about 10 lbs, maybe less. My Kerri was 3.75 lbs at 11.5 weeks and weighs just about 6 lbs right now. You will just have to wait and see though.
> I do think she is at least part chi, particularly at that size.


thanks for all your kind help. 
I looked at a couple puppy weight calculators online and they also predicted 9 something lbs. 
I can handle that. I was looking for something not over 10 lbs since I am used to buying food for a 8.6 lb dog. 
Here's hoping she doesn't go through an amazing growth spurt and become any heftier than I'm used to.

I just need to concentrate on training and being happy that my current dog really loves her new friend. :3 I feel a little sad when I remember the awful lying that lady did to me over the poor baby, it's definitely not a fun way to be treated, but with time those feelings will go away.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do not see photos of parents and did not read through comments but she looks like chihuahua/dachshund cross to me. Adorable


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she's so cute! I definitely see some chihuahua in there, but I'm not sure what she's mixed with. I'm sorry to hear you were lied to, but one thing is for sure, she seems like an absolutely adorable little dog whatever mix of breeds she is.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Erinpuppy said:


> thanks for the nice words, they really lifted my mood  I try really hard with my doggies. She's a rebellious independent one! but we've started working on sit, come here, and her name. I hope she grows into a wonderful doggie like my older.


She definitely will, especially bc she has a great owner who is willing to work with her! only time will tell her size, don't stress over it bc the puppy days fly by so fast, you really need to enjoy every moment! My youngest chi Mimi was supposed to be 2.5 to 3.5lbs according to the growth charts but she ended up closer to 5lbs and honestly it worked out perfectly bc now she and Lola can share everything like clothes, collars, harnesses!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry you were lied to. Craigslist is full of scammers trying to make a quick buck. But I think you lucked out anyway. Your baby is so beautiful, and looks at least part chi to me. I agree with Zorana on enjoying the puppy stages as they fly by so fast😊. And don't get too fixated on weight. I have 4 chi's who range in size from 3.6-7.3 lbs. And I love it. Only 2 of mine grew close to what they were charting. My Brax fell in between 4.5-5 and she is 4.6. And Ava was charting 2.5 to 3 and is 3.6. You will have a better idea on your pups adult weight once she's around 6 months. I really enjoyed the video, looks like you've got a very curious adventurous girl on your hands 😊. Would love to see more pics of her.


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> I do not see photos of parents and did not read through comments but she looks like chihuahua/dachshund cross to me. Adorable


Thank you  Once I found out the photos were fake I took them down, since it was no question, they weren't her parents after all.

I am seeing dachshund cross too, probably terrier too.
my other dog really is a chi/weenie cross.
I love my mutts.

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone. Y'all have a really nice community here


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I am sorry you were lied to! Cant imagine that! I am picky about my dogs and I would be extremely mad. Either way she is absolutely beautiful and does have some Chihuahua in her. Good luck!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That is awful that the woman who had her before wasn't honest with you. But look at it this way, the two of you were meant to be together; and what a story to tell of how you were brought together!! How lucky for her to get to be a part of your fur-family; regardless of what her genetic background may be! <3


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

she is an adorable pup :love1:


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry you were lied to, although she is adorable!

I got my Percy off Craigslist and was told he was a pure chihuahua, although I doubt it as he is now 17lbs (he was exactly 2lbs when I got him at 8wks). It was meant to be though, because I'm totally in love with him.


----------



## Erinpuppy (Apr 29, 2012)

BlueJax said:


> Sorry you were lied to, although she is adorable!
> 
> I got my Percy off Craigslist and was told he was a pure chihuahua, although I doubt it as he is now 17lbs (he was exactly 2lbs when I got him at 8wks). It was meant to be though, because I'm totally in love with him.


He is cute! like chocolate


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

I say you definitely have another chi-weenie. A cute one.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Erin!

Little Ginger with her leaves, so adorable! Meoshia said it right: 


Chiluv04 said:


> ...looks like you've got a very curious adventurous girl on your hands 😊...



So:


doginthedesert said:


> ...The ears that are trying to stand up, curled tail, big eyes- all of that points to chi to me...


I completely agree. She definitely has chi in her! Only time will tell, though!

The most important thing is that she's the right little personality and energy for your family, and it sounds like she is! :cheer: What she's mixed with will only come into play if you ever need to figure out why she's doing a behavior (for training, positive/negative associations, ect.) but if you have another good example for her to follow (Cookie) then your training will be exponentially easier. 

We're all sorry that someone lied to you. Owning a chihuahua has taught me that I really need to do my research and figure out what's best for her myself, and even though a stranger may say things like "my dog is nice around other dogs" or anything else when it comes to dogs, you shouldn't always trust them right off. Use *your* best judgement. That's what makes a good pack leader, and a safe and happy little girl. 

So glad you have her. My husband and I muse to each other ever day how happy we are that we added our 3rd dog... and she's a chi.

Ginger really is so darling! :cloud9: We look forward to hearing about her!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a sweet big girl  I don't know the mix, but I can see that she will be a bigger girl <3 a mini pitbull hihi <3 love her name !!!


----------

